# Estonian: tunnen end siis



## CarlitosMS

Hello everybody

I would like to know the meaning of this sentence:
Kõige paremini tunnen end siis, kui kell heliseb ja tund hakkab peale

Greetings
Carlos M.S.


----------



## ger4

My attempt (I hope native speakers can have another look at it to check if it's alright):

_I feel best when the (school) bell rings and the lesson (class) begins. 

- kõige paremini - best
- tunnen end - I feel < end tundma - to feel (1)
- siis - then, often untranslated
- kui - when, if
- kell - (the) bell
- heliseb - rings, is ringing < helisema - to ring
- ja - and
- tund - the lesson, class (at school)
- hakkab peale ~ begins (2)(3) _(edit: perhaps more like 'starts going ahead')
_
(1) end _is a reflexive pronoun, often untranslated in English
_(2) hakkab < hakkama - to begin
(3) peale ~ forwards _


----------



## CarlitosMS

More context:

Sel keelatud maal, ma tunnen end siis
Sind otsin ja jälle me vahel on piir


----------



## ger4

I googled these two lines and found them appearing in the lyrics of a song called _Keelatud maa_ ('forbidden land, forbidden country') by Maarja. Is this where you heard them? I'm asking because the first of the two sentences (on its own, without further context) can be interpreted in many different ways:

_Sel keelatud maal, ma tunnen end siis
- sel = on this (allative)(sometimes corresponding to 'in' in English)
- keelatud = forbidden < keelama - to forbid
- maal = land (allative)
- ma = I 
- tunnen = I feel, I'm feeling < tundma = to feel
- end = reflexive pronoun (often untranslated in English)
- siis = then
--> In this forbidden land, I feel (myself) then (?) _

The second sentence is clearer:

_Sind otsin ja jälle me vahel on piir
- sind = you (partitive - an object case)
- otsin = I search, I'm searching < otsima = to search 
- ja = and
- jälle = again
- me vahel = in-between us (vahel is a postposition)
- on = is
- piir = borderline, frontier
--> I am searching you and, again, in between us there is a frontier_

Perhaps native speakers can help...


----------



## CarlitosMS

Hello again
I would like to know if a native speaker of Estonian can help me again with this sentence, since I don't understand it completely.

Kind regards
Carlos M.S.


----------



## danel32

I'm native Estonian speaker and the last ones are lyrics from the Eurovision song contest, right? They are already translated (Keelatud maa - lyrics - Diggiloo Thrush)

Kõige paremini tunnen end siis, kui kell heliseb ja tund hakkab peale = I feel the best, when the (school)bell ringing and the class starts. 
Meaning is that he/she does not like breaks.


----------



## CarlitosMS

What does "siis" mean in the context of the song "Keelatud maa" by Maarja? Does is mean "then"/"after that"/"later" or "so"/"thus"/"therefore" or is it actually an emphatic modal particle?:
Sel keelatud maal, ma tunnen end siis
Sind otsin ja jälle me vahel on piir

All the best
Carlos M.S.


----------



## danel32

In this context it is an modal particle. She sings "ma tunnen end siis"... It is like "She finds herself again (on that forbidden land)".  In the everyday speech Estonians not using word "siis" in that way, because there are not description, how person feels. The first example: "*Kõige* *paremini* tunnen end* siis*...", is more natural and says, how person feels "siis" (in that situation, in that condition).


----------



## CarlitosMS

Sorry for my insistence, but "again" is translated into Estonian as "jälle, taas, järjekordselt"

All the best
Carlos M.S.


----------



## danel32

Yes, you are right.
As I said, it is not everyday's speech and one must be a native Estonian speaker, to understand that sentence at all .
Word by word she sings: On that forbidden land, I feel myself then (in the meaning that before she gets in that forbidden land, she does not felt herself in that way).
How she feels - it is not clear...


----------

